# AN Drive and RPM Stack Review



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Applied Nutriceuticals and bbwarehouse.co.uk were kind enough to give me a trial of RPM and DRIVE to review

*Dosaging: *

*Drive* - At first i was only taking 2 caps in the morning (7am) and 2 in the afternoon (2pm)

I upped the dosage to 3 caps for a short while but experianced some stomach upset, this went however and soon i was taking 4 caps morning and afternoon.

*RPM *- At first i took only 2 caps pre-workout and felt little effect, it took 2-3 attempts at timing of the dosage to ensure i was getting the full effect during my training and not in the carpark after it

I ramped up the dosage to 4 caps pre-workout and this worked out to be the best dosage for me.

*Review *

*Drive: *

Reading the list of claims i was dubious at first, the inner cynic was questioning if this would be another supplement you see in magazines to offer false benefits. Its only fair to rate the supplement against their own claims

*Increases muscle strength & speed for optimal athletic performance *

My strength has been increasing week on week and i cannot deny this statement.

*Boosts endurance and stamina *

I workout with low volume (3 sets of 5-6 reps across most exercises) and high weights so endurance was not measureable

*Promotes dense, permanent lean muscle growth *

Being on a bulking diet, lean growth was not measureable but i have had some great gains this past month and i am happy to attribute part of this to DRIVE

*Dramatically improves recovery time *

I workout 5 days a week with the weekends off for rest, i have not felt overtrained nor tired... i attribute this to my diet and training but at no point after a heavy session did i feel i needed more rest.

*Enhances sexual performance *

Big style, i have a low sex drive normally and this has given me quite the appetite, once a week to every day

It took a week for this but i have had everything to erotic dreams to annoying wood.

*Stimulates motivation and Improves mood*

I'm not keen on this statement, this is down to personality and your environment in which you surround yourself

*Stimulant-free *

No buzz felt after taking them

Side notes: The shells of the DRIVE caps left a plastic taste in my mouth and on many occasion, if i burped it felt like i had snacked on rubber balloons Some stomach discomfort experianced at first but this lessened the longer i took it.

*RPM *

After taking another pre-workout stimulant a week prior to RPM, i was curious at how this would fair.

As previously stated above, 2 caps pre-workout didnt offer any benefits to my workout, but as soon as i upped the dose to 4 caps we were in business.

I felt jittery and full of energy, it was like being on EPH25+ all over again... my workouts benefitted from this supplementation and i was happy to neck 4 caps pre-workout for it.

Time your dosage with meal timings and your workout!

I miss timed it a few times and started the jittery feeling at the tail end of my workouts or as i was driving home

*Conclusions *

*DRIVE:* I rate this supplement and would take again if i ever wanted a testosterone booster *9/10 *

*RPM:* My personal preferance is with powders when it comes to pre-workout supplements for absorbsion times, the hit and miss led to some frustration but when timed correctly, the negatives were soon forgot.

If you are not a fan of powders i'd reccomend this supplement.* 7/10 *


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

How did Drive compare to other test boosters you've used, e.g. Mass FX?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

a while back i took , jungle warfare , drive and rpm. liked them all but pct is needed as i gained around 14 lbs in 4 weeks then lost all but 4lbs, lesson learned lol


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

warren_1987 said:


> a while back i took , jungle warfare , drive and rpm. liked them all but pct is needed as i gained around 14 lbs in 4 weeks then lost all but 4lbs, lesson learned lol


Was it the camo or the blue bottle of JW? Loads of rumours about those floating about that most will be familiar with....could have been that.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

BBWarehouse said:


> How did Drive compare to other test boosters you've used, e.g. Mass FX?


I've taken tribulus before and even though i stubbornly stuck with it for weeks, its not a scratch on Drive


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

BBWarehouse said:


> Was it the camo or the blue bottle of JW? Loads of rumours about those floating about that most will be familiar with....could have been that.


hi mate it was the newest bottle, clear bottle blue tabs, i have heard some people say the newer ones are more potent and some people say vise versa. it worked for me, strength size but like i said lost it so id say a pct is needed


----------

